# Wellness Coaching codes



## ccwell (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,
I am a new reimbursement specialist, CPC, that is assigned to a Wellness Practice.  My question is what cpt codes are billable for Wellness Coaching services (or similar) and the average reimbursement rate for these services.  Also this would be supplied by a physicians assistant or nurse practitioner.  Any help, advice or research material for this type of specialty would be appreciated.


----------

